
Why No Saudi Arabians Made the Forbes Billionaires List This Year - krn
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kerryadolan/2018/03/06/no-saudi-arabian-billionaires-forbes-list-2018-alwaleed-alamoudi/
======
anoncoward111
This article really hits the nail on the head about what is happening in Saudi
Arabia. There's been some really excellent journalism about the so called
anti-corruption campaign led by the new political powers in Saudi Arabia.

A multi-billion dollar transfer of wealth from the elite class in Saudi Arabia
to the king/prince himself seems like something Gaddafi would do. And yet, we
don't hear anything about the Saudi situation on TV currently, compared to the
nearly daily coverage of Gaddafi's antics.

I'm not saying anyone is guilty or innocent, or good or bad. But I am saying
that one country was covered in depth on TV, and the other is not.

